# Goodbye Everyone



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

This forum has been so wonderful and is full of such bright and fun people... I really had a lot of fun here and I hope a lot of you did too watching all the building projects and gratuitous chicken photos I threw up here. I hope it was a mutual enjoyment.

I am just stopping by to say goodbye. My boyfriend of six years and the one who has worked sooo hard with me to build this chicken utopia has rather suddenly decided to dump me. I am beyond devastated. He was the only boyfriend I ever had, I felt I belonged here, and I worked soooo hard to make this farm work. But I am talking to someone today who might buy out the whole flock. I already passed some birds along to friends, and whatever is left will need to be disbanded because there's no way I can afford living anywhere where I can have chickens with my current health condition. I thought I found something I could do with bad health - and I was soooo happy here.

I'd love to stick around because I do love the people here but it'd just too painful so I am saying a formal goodbye. I know there's a handful of you who would wonder what happened otherwise.

Peace, Love, & Chickens
I'm off to start a new chapter to pursue my sculpting and writing. I will be making an online presence for those things soon. I will make sure to post the link in case anyone is interested... but that won't be just yet. I have a lot of other things to deal with first. (Here's a photo of my first step into master sculpting... it's Jaque Brel as a hare.... because why not? I am sure that will elicit a giggle from some of our European friends here. Sorry the microphone broke off during cooking.)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Perhaps in the future you'll get the urge to get a chicken or two. Stop back in anytime. Good luck and I wish you the best.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm away from computer at the moment. I will be pming you later.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you, WLC! I wish you the best in your new chapter and new endeavors!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I, for one, hope those endeavors "don't" keep you away forever. I don't do this often but am sending you a virtual hug.

This is why I don't use my phone to post, I forgot an important word in my post. Of all the times to have a brain fart.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

That boyfriend will regret his actions. Play it cool, and we hope to see you by next week.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Certainly your ex-boyfriend will find that he is a jerk. Who needs them. I have had a lot of fun reading about you and your chickens. It wasn't just your chatting about chickens. It was you as a person and what a good opportunity to meet you. You are certainly an interesting person as well as very likeable. You will be missed.

So that kindof leads to enjoying your company with or without chickens. So don't be a stranger. Most of us do want to hear what you're up to with or without chickens. I hope your pain passes. It may take a while. Maybe one day you'll find yourself in a position to get a few more chickens.

Karen


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

VERY VERY VERY VERY Sorry to see you go! Preying that thing go well for you in this new chapter of your life! (Your post really made me cry!)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

WLC so sorry to hear about your problems.Same thing happened to me.After 10yrs of marriage,the ex called out of the blue to say he was leaving me for another woman.It was the worst time of my life.I spent over $40,000 fixing his house only to be told to get out,like trash.It really turned out to be a blessing.I bought this place,got chickens and was happy.But it wasn't easy.Then I met my soulmate at the pharmacy.That was in early Oct,We were married Nov 10,2001,a little over a month later.So,when the hurt subsides,try to think of a new beginning,like your sculptures.Oh,by the way,my daughter tells me they cheat on each other-I feel they both got what they asked for....


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Oh,by the way,my daughter tells me they cheat on each other-I feel they both got what they asked for....


LOL. Reminds me of a radio advertizment here in Germany where this woman phones her husbands new GF, at first she sounds angry/sa when she askes if she is talking to her husbands new love, then she crack up laughing and shouts "Selber schuld! (it's your own fault!)" and hangs upthe phone...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaack..... sort of...

Well, it's been a rough few months. First off I want to say thank you all so much who responded to this thread. At the time it gave me great comfort and I am sorry I didn't have the emotional resolve to respond then but your kind words began me in the healing process and it meant a great deal to me. Chickenqueen - I do believe Karma is starting to throw punches his way. His life is falling apart so fast and ferociously I have never seen the likes of it. He's in Memphis now, for work, alone in an apartment his work is paying for, sleeping four hours a night, walking ten miles a day, not eating enough calories and trying to limit his carbs because he thinks it's healthy. This has resulted in what I can only say is his brain melting... fairly certain he's started hallucinating! All the meanwhile refusing to come home to fix this mess. Says he's in Memphis to let me have the house for the next three months. Yeah, no, that's not why you're down there... He's down there for work after promising to fix a $4 million problem which he has gotten nowhere on in three months. I know he's going to fail... It was his work that took ALL his time an attention, his work that obliterated this relationship (although he refuses to see that) and it'll be his work who won't have his back in the end. Once they realize he's mental toast he's not going to last long there... they're not going to care at all what he's done in the past. That company burns people out and tosses them in the trash. This will leave him with only this run down house and his immediate family, all in Europe, who are the only ones who are not work related who are still talking to him in any capacity. Even the tart who strung him along (while having a boyfriend of her own at the same time) is sort of out of the picture as she's been demoted and sent to work at home (this means she's also up for a firing soon. Seen this same move from that company over and over.) And oh yes, he will also have this beautiful property and a big empty barn. Thinks he's going to be able to take care of the goats, of which there are only three, on his own... while taking many random week long work trips to everywhere... He's delusional. He's never taken care of any of the animals in any capacity... he'll realize pretty soon it's not nearly as fun to have them when you have to put work into it! In this spirit I am leaving him whatever chickens I cannot sell -- currently 70 or so head. DONE making his life easier. He made this mess he can clean it up himself.

And so here I am... still in a very precarious situation but at least knowing I dodged a bullet there. Just two months before the break up we were talking marriage and I was thinking of having kids and settling down. I realize now even in the best of scenarios this would have meant I would be here doing 100% of the work alone, as I have done on the farm... which is fine if I am not in a relationship - not worth it if I am! I travelled 48 of the 50 United States with him, I saw parts of Europe, I learned to use every tool in the world and build whatever I needed for myself. I learned I was capable of anything -- by myself and that my place on this planet is on a homestead. So I am taking this, the positive, as I move forward.

I'm still disabled though which greatly limits me. I don't talk about my health often but the reason I was able to do this farm was because I could take as much time as I needed to do anything and I had chairs and sitting spots everywhere where I often took a rest to pace myself. I learned a lot of coping skills and again, got far farther than I thought I ever would.

I contemplated moving into an apartment but the though of it just made me die a little - after having a farm moving into an apartment felt like I was just putting myself into a storage unit. Still, there's no way I can afford a house. So for now I am living here for the next three months... just spent all of last month packing all my stuff and driving it to my mother's place. I took the incubator, the three wooden brood boxes, and all the animal equipment and supplies. He thinks he's going to use them - HA HA HA. If anyone's going to use them it'll be me - not the guy too grossed out by poop to clean it himself.

You see I have decided I need a homestead and come hell or high water I am going to get one. This is where I belong and I shouldn't need him to achieve it. I found out there are a few places in New England I can get as many as 30 acres of wooded land for as little as 35K and that I can have logging companies log however many acres I want and have them pay me in turn for the lumber they take. I located a place that sells 20' X 30' barn kits that have a half loft and would make a perfect cabin/mini house and am looking into all the legalities and what else that would need -- septic, well, solar power for electric? I want to build a place from the ground up -- and take everyone along for the adventure through my blogging, continuing on to having a proper homestead - gardens, a few animals including chickens, and my end goal will be to accomplish what I had set up to do here - make my farm into a teaching farm, spread my knowledge to as many people as possible and having as big of a positive impact as I can on the community. This isn't just about me - it's about making the world a better place. Only problem is money so in the next three months I am taking full advantage of having this extra space and throwing myself into my art which I will then be using as tokens of appreciation in a massive fundraising campaign probably in May or so.... For the first time in a long time I feel happy, light, optimistic, able to conquer the world and I want to thank you all again for showing me the light. Better things are coming!

And here's some gratuitous art photos for your appreciation...

I continue to play with the faux leather magnets... here's an owl although the chick magnets still remain my favorite!










My first steps into sculpting with doll clay... Here's a tiny sleeping dragon.










And here I am trying to make something useful.... a candle holder. ALL HAIL THE HYPNOTOAD! 


















And here the candle holder concept gets a wee bit out of control. This octopus took me a week to sculpt and an additional week to paint. He's the size of a cookie sheet.










Baby Cthulhu!










Aaaaaaannnnd back to making something somewhat useful because I mean really, who is going to want a random baby Cthulhu? Used the same doll clay to make a light switch cover... this is one of many, ranging in all sorts of themes.










Anyone want to go swimming? After midnight perhaps? 









I need to do more chicken-y things for sure!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful work! 

Better you see his true colors before marriage and not after. I'm sure you'll find something, you sound resourceful.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I am really glad to see you back. They say everything is done for a reason. I believe you have already seen the reason. Good for you!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to hear you're doing well!!! The sculptures are awesome,I really like the octopus candle holder.Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is 35k for that many acres wooded? How far from civilization?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know about well but I am still kicking! Exhausted, but I am sure that'll pass eventually... When I can stop waking up to my heart trying to slam out of my chest. That'd be nice. In good time... in good time.

Anyway, yes, the 35k was for 30 wooded acres with no septic, well, electricity, driveway, phone line, etc, just woods. I found a few of those plots in the NH/VT border area and some in Northern NY. I am trying to find a place that's within 45 minutes of a fairly sizable city. Two of those plots were very promising as they were technically within city limits, way out on the border of town. If I didn't care about being near civilization I could probably get 100 acres in Maine for the same amount.... but that wouldn't work for being an educational community oriented property. Going to start simple with a tool library and a seed library but eventually I hope to host a co-op sort of garden and run classes. There seemed to be a real interest here, especially among women, to have classes teaching everything chicken - how to raise, breed, build a coop, feed, process, etc. I had even gone to the town to register my current place as a business so I could do it. Guess I will have to repeat that process again! No biggie.

The kit I found for the barn-turned-mini house is 23K. Looks pretty nice. It's just a shell but still. It's something to stat with. I can do the insulation, the flooring, the walls, etc on my own and am happy to do so. It's so nice to see it turn into something unique and truly my own. Here's a photo. It's 20 X 30 feet. This one has a porch and foundation - I'd probably have a slab and definitely no porch but still. If I have to there are smaller models.










The half-loft.... new bedroom? Perhaps.










Here's a photo of the same building someone else had set up as a cabin all finished.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is not bad! It's very cozy. I've been looking within 20 miles of Lexington Ky. Prices are good, land is beautiful, temps mild but still colder in the winter. They have a bunch of older homes on a few acres of grass and some small hills. I'm waiting for my daughter to move first.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Kentucky is nice.People are selling their farms/large parcels of land for new development in large numbers around here.When it gets going,I'm outta here and Kentucky hills sound good to me.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, bet Kentucky has better farmland to begin with. One of the reasons farms tend to have a lot of acres in New England is because the soil is terrible. Dig six inches in any direction and you'll start pulling up rocks! After boulders! After rocks! In sand/clay... hard to find places that are arable. Most backyard gardens are raised beds, most pastures have been there for ever.... the rest is trees. Oh and the winters. We got 3 feet of snow the day before Halloween once.... Yeah, Kentucky is sounding better and better!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Come to Kentucky,we'll be neighbors!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

If didn't have family here I probably would!! 

FWEW. I just got done writing out this whole sorry mess and my plans for my future farm to put on my blog. I guess that's step one. I am going to be buuusssy!


----------

